# Night ferry Hook of Holland - Harwich 1965



## rederiert (Nov 19, 2005)

1965 in springtime I was going to Liverpool and my first ship. 
We arrived with train to Hook and took the night ferry to harwich.
I think the ship was quit new and I like to now what ship we was going with?


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

If dutch then probably Koningin Wilhelmina built 1960 or if British then Avalon built 1963.


----------



## rederiert (Nov 19, 2005)

rederiert said:


> 1965 in springtime I was going to Liverpool and my first ship.
> We arrived with train to Hook and took the night ferry to harwich.
> I think the ship was quit new and I like to now what ship we was going with?


So it must been Avalon then, as I remember the hull as dark and I think the crew was british. I ask for some "dentistcream" but the shopgirl had a laugh and said you mean tothpaste! Thanks for helping.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*night ferry hook of holland*

If the crew were British, the ship was quite new in 1965 then it was the Avalon. The Arnhem was old and was scrapped in 1968. The St.George had not entered service then.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

In 1967/68 I traveled from Harwich to the Hook Of Holland on British rail's SS Amsterdam, there is a photo in the link.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/8514/title/ss-amsterdam/cat/all

Cheers Frank


----------

